# Bluetooth Issue...



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

I use my bionic to tether my Xoom via Bluetooth. When it works it works great but I experience data drop while tethered that I don't normally run into.

It is extremely aggrivating and I was wondering if anyone else has had this issue.


----------

